# More ... > Beekeeping and the environment >  neonics not just bad for bees?

## snimmo243

Pesticides may harm growing brains http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-25421199

----------


## Trog

Fortunately, newborn mammals (other than lab rats) tend to get all their early nutrition from their mothers' milk.  Should be quite some time before human babies are exposed to OSR/maize/whatever containing even the tiniest amounts of pesticide, by which time their brains are unlikely to be affected.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Apparently there is a lot of arsenic in rice
Whatever you do don't eat the _healthy_ brown rice most of it is in the husk  :Smile: 
http://www.nhs.uk/news/2008/04April/...nbabyrice.aspx

----------

